# 4tb external hdd needed for storage



## dreamer1111 (Jul 29, 2016)

4tb external hdd needed for storage ,i have these two segate and wd ,segate has bad reviews .now i dont know much about hdd 
stuffs,the 2014 version looks crappy of segate .and data failure rate is also high,on wd side i didnt find much,i need mainly for storage no performance,and should not fail.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2016)

Budget?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 30, 2016)

I would suggest WD only.. They are much more reliable in comparison to other brand like Seagate, Toshiba, Samsung..


----------



## dreamer1111 (Jul 31, 2016)

my budget is 12-15k.
WD drives are good ,i read reviews,said it got issues not much as segate but still.
another one is all are 2014 ,i need some 2015-16
i'll buy online


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

dreamer1111 said:


> 4tb external hdd needed for storage ,i have these two segate and wd ,segate has bad reviews .now i dont know much about hdd
> stuffs,the 2014 version looks crappy of segate .and data failure rate is also high,on wd side i didnt find much,i need mainly for storage no performance,and should not fail.



WD My Book 4TB External Hard Drive (Black) – WDBFJK0040HBK -9999.

Link:WD My Book 4TB (WDBFJK0040HBK) Price in India - Buy WD My Book 4TB (WDBFJK0040HBK) Online - Infibeam.co


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi dreamer1111, 

 I agree with   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION], 
I'd suggest you to go with the latest WD My Book because the latest version of the WD My Book has the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It is an automatic backup software and It works quietly in the background to help protect your data using minimal PC resources. 
In simple words, WD My Book is a latest product and more compatible with latest hardware and softwares.  
For more information about WD My Book, you can refer to the link below.
Support Answer 

Hope it helps.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Pick WD My Book. Coz you don't want to end with any other hard drive going bad very soon and if it goes back WD got you covered very peacefully. All you got to do is a request and it will be worked out without any pain.


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think it's better to keep all data with cloud computing because its has many facilaties to keeping our valuable data with this.
1.Can access from any where from any devices.
2.It's a simple and intelligent document manager, online file storage platform to store anytime and anywhere.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2016)

[MENTION=324937]sankalp.patil732[/MENTION] , stop spamming everywhere. Remove the link from your post.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Oct 17, 2016)

Western Digital Message 

Western Digital has enjoyed participating in the digit forum. It is with regret that we won’t be posting in the forum any longer; however we encourage our customers to visit our WD community at WD Communit or via customer service at WD Support for WD related questions.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

Aww man, why leaving??


----------



## dreamer1111 (Oct 17, 2016)

yes i buy this WD My Book 4TB External Hard Drive (Black) – WDBFJK0040HBK -9999 week after posting ,and this is good .thanks all of you.


----------

